# Overclocking: Tutorial gesucht



## RealBluescreen (3. September 2008)

Ich suche ein Tutorial oder Buch (aus dem Handel) zum Thema Übertakten.
Speziell würde das AMD Prozessoren, den *AMD Phenom X4 9950* betreffen.

Gibt es Tutorials, möglicherweise hier im Forum? Die Suche ergibt keine brauchbaren Referenzen. 

Wie wird man denn zum "Overclocker"?


----------



## chmee (3. September 2008)

Die beste Basis für Übertakten ist wohl, die Beitrage in http://www.forumdeluxx.de zu lesen.

Overclocking ist das Tunen des Rechners auf Basis der Überhöhung der Standard-Taktungen. Da ist nix Besonderes dran,
und sich Overclocker zu nennen, ist so (tschuldige) blöd, wie sich den Titel "Toilettenbenutzer" zu geben .

Man muss schauen, welche Peripherie im Zusammenspiel mit den anderen Teilen in wie weit übertaktbar ist.
Eine große Rolle spielt das Mainboard und deren Spannungswandler.

mfg chmee


----------



## RealBluescreen (3. September 2008)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Die beste Basis für Übertakten ist wohl, die Beitrage in http://www.forumdeluxx.de zu lesen.


Okey, kann ich mal machen, aber ein Tutorial oder so wurde noch nicht gefunden?



> Overclocking ist das Tunen des Rechners auf Basis der Überhöhung der Standard-Taktungen.


Ja, aber eben zb. durch Erhöhung der Taktfrequenz des Prozessors, des Mutliplikator, oder der Spannung. Nur wie man was sinnvoll und schonend einsetzt, das ist halt die Frage...



> Da ist nix Besonderes dran, und sich Overclocker zu nennen, ist so (tschuldige) blöd, wie sich den Titel "Toilettenbenutzer" zu geben .


Sollte auch nur ein kleiner Aufhänger sein...^^



> Man muss schauen, welche Peripherie im Zusammenspiel mit den anderen Teilen in wie weit übertaktbar ist.
> Eine große Rolle spielt das Mainboard und deren Spannungswandler. [...]


Aber ja nur interne Peripherie, oder? Wenn ich den Prozessor übertakte hat das aber keine (möglichen) negativen Auswirkungen auf zb. die Grafikkarte, oder?


----------



## chmee (3. September 2008)

Auf der Seite gibt es auch Beschreibungen. Tatsache ist, dass man jeden Chipsatz und jede CPU-Generation anders übertakten muss, bzw. mit anderen Arten. Letztlich muss man auf jeden Mainbaord ein bisschen anders arbeiten und die Ergebnisse sind unterschiedlich, alles zwischen Montagsgerät und Weltwunder.

Der Multiplikator lässt sich selten verändern, AMD hat nur die BlackEdition mit freiem Multi. Grundsätzlich macht man es über die FSB des Chipsatzes ( welche auch den Takt der CPU vorgibt ), manchmal muss man die Spannung erhöhen, damit die CPU stabil bleibt. Sinnvoll ist es, die Spannung möglichst ungerührt zu lassen, denn mit der Spannungserhöhung kommt auch Mehrverbrauch und mehr abzuführende Hitze, ergo auch ein schneller laufender Kühler.

Grundsätzlich hat das CPU-OCing keine Auswirkungen auf die GraKa, da PCIe-Takt und Chipsatz/CPU-Takt asynchron laufen, das gilt auch für das RAM, welches in einem Verhältnis zum FSB eingestellt werden kann. Aber da fängt der Zauber auch an. Somit empfehle ich Dir wieder, diese Seite zu studieren und zu staunen, welche Ergebnisse auf welchen Mainboards möglich sind UND wie unglaublich die Resultate ( in beiderlei Hinsicht ) sind. Manchmal gehts und manchmal eben nicht.

mfg chmee


----------

